# Hi ho, Hi ho (long post!)



## Adam (14 Nov 2004)

It's off to work I go.... 

I'm back at work after a 4 week break, starting a new job.

Other than extending the workshop, I've been busy inside as well....

Having created a bit of space, I decided to fill it immediately again!

I've had machines sitting on my workbench for months - and I really need to find them a proper "home". I decided a movable bench on castors would be the solution, that way, I could maximise the number of machines i could use on it, by rolling it away from the wall when required.

I started with a few sheets of ply, 2' x 4'







After lots of fun with the biscuit jointer, I was ready to glue up...






Assembling this was a lot more difficult than I imagined....






Managed to get a few clamps on eventually






I've got the basic unit, these two sections (visible on top) will form the back.






I've using some very chunky wheels...











A couple of coats of varnish and its ready for use.






I decided to sort out my clamps whilst I was at it.....

I used the table saw to make a few cuts in some off cuts.






And cut more offcuts to form the supports. (clamps are pretty heavy when you have a few)...






I'm using 18mm plywood throughout






You can see the difference in angles - but it's all offcuts so can't be helped...






It is straight I promise. The camera has such a wide-angle it makes it look curved.
















I was thinking I'd get all my clamps on here, but it wasn't really suitable for the smaller clamps - so I did another one, just for the rest..






and built another rack to get some more chisels on it. The original one behind has kind of been overwhelmed. I need to come up with a better solution in the long run.






I decided to get the battery chargers off the workbench as well. Both had handy mounting holes to allow them to go on the wall. Only a 2-second job, but it's taken several years to get to the top of the tuit list! :roll: 






Next I decided the Morticer should get a stand. I opted to build one with some storage underneath, and on wheels, so I can move it to accomoadate long lengths when required.






I glued up some old strips of pine, to make a shelf. (My offcuts pile has actually been reducing for once!)






And guessing I'd need to store chisels in their, pre-drilled a few holes....






With the door on!






Here it is almost finished.






Finished. I've left space for an as-yet-undecided item on the left hand side. It's got my old grinder sitting in it at the moment.






I also got a chisel (just one :shock: ) at Tools 2004 - here it is installed. I had to cut the bit to length, but all seems fine other than the price of Clico chisels :shock: :shock: :shock: 






On a mission now, I decided my metalworking vice, which has sat proudly on my workbench but got used so infrequently and was always in the way when hand jointing had to go. I bolted it to an offcut, and then when required I can mount it in my WW vice as below..






My machine vices for the drill-press are also always in the way. I knocked up a couple of mini-shelves for them, so they are up out of the way. 






The ash I was planing the other day, well, I finally had some space to work on it!

I didn't have a system for holding things square - so trimmed up an MDF off-cut (the last piece in my workshop!) to be all square, then drilled a couple of large (50mm) holes. I could then get cracking on my project...






I'm using Miller dowels - quick, fast and strong.






I fond you need to clamp them tightly as hitting with a hammer causes the panels to move slightly...






You acn just see the left side finished with dowels, and about to start on the right side..






When hitting the dowels with all your strength using a mallet, - remember a mallet is much larger than a hammer and any nearby fingers will invariably be proud of the dowel. 






This is the top, and two sides (upside down)






Starting to look like a cabinet finally!






Trimming the excess dowel away...






Then tidying up with a low-angle block plane...






The shelf isn't quite right  . So just "adjusting" it.






I've opted to revert to my tailed friend for this stage!






I'm setting the height of the shelf so I can stand a video in the lower half, and a DVD in the top half. In reality, their won't be much space as the Video, DVD and playstation will take up most of the room..






Sanding off th pencil marks!






It's really starting to take shape now!






I've made a few other workshop alterations which I haven't photo'd, such as changing the dust extraction, and various other bits and bobs. Overall, thats good progress. I'm not sure how much time I'll get out there, as I expect the new job will take up a fair bit of time...

Adam


----------



## thomaskennedy (14 Nov 2004)

WOW :shock: :shock: you've been a busy bee....
:wink: 

I like the idea of screwing the chargers to the wall :roll: neber thought of that lol

Good job mate...

Ta, Tom


----------



## Charley (14 Nov 2004)

Adam,

As Tom says you've been VERY busy in your workshop :shock:  Nice Jet sander and morticer just don't tell me how much you paid for the morticer if its anything like the sander I might  

You've done a great job with the TV unit as well


----------



## Philly (15 Nov 2004)

Adam,
Well-the Axminster show put a rocket up your backside, didn't it? :lol: 
Good work Adam, and some cracking gloats in there too! :wink: 
cheers
The Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Nov 2004)

Hi Adam

You've really made good use of your time over the last four weeks. 

Hope the new job goes well.

All the best,
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Nov 2004)

Adam,

You've neen busier than one of your bees! Nice feeling when you get organised isn't it? Enjoy it while it lasts - about three days in my experience!

Good luck with the new job.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Nov 2004)

4 Weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It would have taken me 4 years 

Going to work for a rest I would think?

Hope the new job goes well.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Nov 2004)

Nice work adam!!!

I especially liked the MDF off-cut with a couple of large (50mm) holes to clamp at 90 degress  I will certainl be using that one.

Good luck with the job


----------



## Alf (15 Nov 2004)

I'm exhausted just reading that... The TV/Video/DVD unit looks good, and you've apparently out-jigged Mr Jig too - amazing. 

Good luck in the new job





Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (15 Nov 2004)

Tony":2n4vbn7e said:


> I especially liked the MDF off-cut with a couple of large (50mm) holes to clamp at 90 degress  I will certainl be using that one.



The odd thing is, someone must have thought of it before, but I've never seen such a thing being used. It just seemed the ideal solution to the problem. It's very handy, I just need 2 more, and some more clamps!

Ada,


----------



## Nigel (15 Nov 2004)

Adam what a terrific idea for clamping 
as a newbi reading anything I can get my hands on I have not come across that idea before
you have started something now I am off to try and make some

great pics of yours well done
nigel


----------



## tx2man (16 Nov 2004)

Blimey :shock: you must have had Benny hill's theme tune
playing when you done all that!

Fine work on the w/s front and.....
Fine work on the gloatage front  

TX


----------

